# DH scores again



## Clarice (Aug 19, 2010)

This past weekend we went to the MS gulf coast to visit the children and grandchildren. Rode down the beach to see if anything has changed since Katrina. Most of the rubbish has been removed but very little rebuilding except for the casinos. Ended our ride at a huge flea market. DH found a vendor with tons of canned goods. He got 7 cases of peeled tomatoes for 26 cents a can and 6 #10 cans of white potatoes for $2 each. We also picked up some muscadine vines and a kumquat tree. Now I just need to find a spot to store those cans.


----------



## SageAdvicefarmgirl (Jun 23, 2011)

Clarice said:


> This past weekend we went to the MS gulf coast to visit the children and grandchildren. Rode down the beach to see if anything has changed since Katrina. Most of the rubbish has been removed but very little rebuilding except for the casinos. Ended our ride at a huge flea market. DH found a vendor with tons of canned goods. He got 7 cases of peeled tomatoes for 26 cents a can and 6 #10 cans of white potatoes for $2 each. We also picked up some muscadine vines and a kumquat tree. Now I just need to find a spot to store those cans.


Congrats! I hear you about finding "space"...my "space exploration" has been going nowhere, we are running out of room, but I just look at it all and think- that's a good thing!


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

If you are having trouble finding space, the canned potatoes can be sliced and dehydrated and will only take a fraction of the space as the #10 cans. They are pretty tastey when rehydrated also.

The kumquats will make some pretty good marmalade when they start producing.


----------

